# Specialized Bikehändler im Saarland?



## p41n (24. September 2007)

Hi,

Kennt wer einen guten Händler im Saarland, der oben genannte Marke vertreibt und bei dem man die Bikes zum Probefahren auch mal einen Tag leihen kann?

Gruß
p41n

p.s.: bin aus ottweiler.. wäre also gut, wenn sich der händler in meiner nähe befindet.. :=)


----------



## agent_smith (24. September 2007)

der hauf in riegelsberg hat specialized. manchmal auch testbikes. einfach mal anrufen oder vorbeifahren...

MFG Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sk8-ben (24. September 2007)

Bikesport Scheid - 66822 Lebach - Thalexweiler


----------



## sk8-ben (24. September 2007)

Bikesport Scheid - 66822 Lebach - Thalexweiler
Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## p41n (24. September 2007)

danke für die info.. werde mal bei gelegenheit vorbeifahren..


----------



## EllisDee81 (24. September 2007)

Radsport Mann in SB, ich persönlich find den Hauff aber viel viel besser und kompetenter


----------



## p41n (25. September 2007)

hat dieser hauff auch ne website?


----------



## popeye_mzg (25. September 2007)

p41n schrieb:


> hat dieser hauff auch ne website?




Außer in der bucht habe ich nix gefunden.
Aber schau mal rein: http://stores.ebay.de/Bikeworld-Riegelsberg

Gruß


----------



## 007ike (25. September 2007)

www.bikerspoint.com in Kirkel Limbach
Kann man auch bikes probieren


----------



## pepe2 (25. September 2007)

p41n schrieb:


> hat dieser hauff auch ne website?



Ja,  www.bike-sport-hauf.de   steht aber nicht viel darin.
Gruß, pepe2


----------



## tiegerbaehr (27. September 2007)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall mal bei Jochen Scheid in Thalexweiler vorbeischauen. Da ist auch der after-sales service sehr gut, kompetent, hilfsbereit und zuverlässig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (2. Oktober 2007)

p41n schrieb:


> hat dieser hauff auch ne website?



Hallo Specialized-Freund,

ich habe mir gerade beim Hauf einen Stumpjumper gekauft, er hat auch zz. reduzierte auf Lager, sehr gute Auswahl, die neuen kommen im Oktober.

Er ist im Internet, unter specialized.com findest du alle Händler in deiner Umgebung, u. a. die Adresse vom Hauf. Falls du hingehst, sage ihm schöne Grüße von de "Mantels" ;-)


----------



## p41n (2. Oktober 2007)

da werd ich doch gleich mal nachschauen..danke.. aber dies jahr werde ich mir keins mehr kaufen.. hab mir erst eins beim kunibert bock in wnd  gekauft.. aber ich schau mal vorbei, was er so im sortiment hat..


----------

